# Cadaques aire Spain



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Has anybody stayed at Cadaques (nr Roses) not sure if this a ligitamate aire or just a car park cant tall from Google Street.
Not done this part of Spain yet .

Brian


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know of a proper aire at Cadaques, but we went to the campsite there a couple of years back (didn't stay as it was virtually empty and didn't seem too good). It was September and there were a few vans parked nearby who looked as if they were overnighting.

When we drove up the N260 into France there seemed to be quite a few places where vans were congregating. The easiest for us as a fair size van was at the second carpark in Llanca where they hold the outdoor market.


----------

